# Problem with BOB weight



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Had a back injury in 88. Down for a year.

Got my BOB and it is now loaded. Too heavy at this time. 

Should I unload it and put 1/3 or 1/2 back in it and practice walking with it on and then would it be possible to add a little more at a time until I can get the bag fully loaded. I think because of 2 guns that the ammunition is the heaviest. 32 mag and an over and under.

So I think because of the ammo weight I am going to put together a pouch to hook across the front of me from strap to strap to carry the ammo and that much weight would be off my back.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

You may need to decide which items can do double duty and which ones you can live without. Can your pack be upgraded to a lighter one? Can you cut down weight by using dehydrated food vs. canned. Can any metal containers be switched out for plastic? Instead of carrying a ton of water, can you use a pump filter/purifier and get water along the way?

You can always unload and add weight as you build stamina. I've been doing that with my long distance hiking training. My pack is about 35 lbs or so. Took me a few weeks to get there. Just go easy on the back. Make sure you have good support in the pack frame.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It depends on your age and how good your back is. If the bag is too heavy and you can't walk far enough with it you'd be better off making it lighter. Putting something in a pouch and wearing it doesn't really help you. The biggest factor is how much weight you're carrying. If it was me I'd only take one gun. I'm a shotgun guy. I have both lead shot and slugs for my Bantam shotgun. To me, that makes it both a short range weapon and a longer range weapon.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a similar issue (too heavy) and I'm old so I'm not big on carrying all that weight.

Besides what's already been mentioned, I've compartmentalized the contents for easy sorting. My plan is to rip through the bag and discard what's not needed for the particular reason I'm bugging out. If there's a forest fire coming, I'm bugging out but because it's a localized event, I'm not going to need 3 days of food, water...


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

look into the ultralite trekking forums, people hike for weeks without resupply carrying only 10bs of gear often called thru-hiking or UL trekking....in this sport every ounce counts and same should be said with your BOB...

i can't tell you what to do as to get your pack that lite you need practice that only you can do, meaning that everyone's UL pack is different as what i may consider a "must have" you may not and i may have modded my gear differently from you, basically it's taken me about 5-7 years to be able to travel with a 25-35lbs pack for an extended time and still be comfortable...

here's a quick read on the basics before you dive in head first and start shaving the handles off your tooth brushes and silverware.. 
http://halbertri.tripod.com/noteson.htm
also this guy has a spreadsheet showing how he lost 40lbs from his pack over a number of years experimenting.
http://www.adventurealan.com/ultralight_text.htm
spreadsheet
http://www.adventurealan.com/trip_comparison_2007.pdf
and one more good one
http://www.ultralightbackpacker.com/where-to-start.html

remember every ounce counts as it all adds up and ends up on your back.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

You can pull 3x the weight you can carry. Get a cart



















and
http://www.sherpacart.com/

There are at least 10 different products for sale that will carry a BOB and keep the weight off of your back.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

BOB weight 8 pounds
inside
1 pair of lightweight ladies jeans
1 lightweight mans long sleeve shirt
1 ladies undershirt
1 mans tshirt
3 socks
3 panties
1 knitted handwarmers
1 ear muffs
1 hooded poncho-very thin
1 ball cap
2 knitted hats
1 extra glasses
1 razor
1 travel pack-5 feminine wipes, pack of 7 facial wipes, foaming cleanser 0.5 oz., Nivea 1 oz. moisturizer, 
1 8 oz. cashews
1 3 pack drink mix- 0.95 oz each
15 single tea bags
48 count allergy meds
1 inhaler
1 accuhaler
4 boxes matches-32 count each
1 lipbalm
1 24 count Advil
1 travel size toothpaste
1 sealed toothbrush
1 1.9 oz barrier cream(for chaffing)
1 triple antibiotic ointment 0.33 oz.
10 bandaides
1 horsewrap for sprains
1 scissors
5 hair ties
3 plastic spoons
2 kotex liners
1 surgical tape
1 folding knife
1 box 32 ammo
1 32
1 cleansing wipes box-inside-2 washclothes, 3 hotel soaps, mil toilet paper packs, 
2 sets earplugs
1 first aid cream

As you can see I havent even added in the MREs nor cooking utensils. If I am with Thumper then no problem with those two items. He has those. However if I am on my own due to the fact that I have to get to him then I think I am in trouble. No tent, sleeping bag either.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a nice cart but if you need to bushwhack you're SOL.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Some people will tell you to drop the hand warmers. Use the third pair of socks as mittens. But the weight is almost a non issue for that item.
I don't see a tarp or space blanket on the list or a sleeping bag and pad either. No rope or paracord are included. You can set up a tarp like a tent between two trees using paracord. 
Maybe weigh the 4 boxes of matches against two mini Bic lighters.
As for the cooking utensils, get a heavy duty plastic camping spark. Ditch the 3 spoons. A decent cook pot can be had from walmart for cheap and it's light. Cut off the handles and file off the sharp edges if you don't want a hole in your pack. Same goes for your cup. Should be all the utensils you'll need besides a manual can opener (if packing canned goods, or scavenging canned goods).

Besides shaving ounces not too much you can cut from your list.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

you might want to get a pack w/equipment frame that redistributes much of the weight to your hips... :dunno:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> you might want to get a pack w/equipment frame that redistributes much of the weight to your hips... :dunno:


A pack with a good hip belt is a must.


----------



## echo1432 (May 16, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> A pack with a good hip belt is a must.


First time poster, I would suggest a mystery ranch pack one with a NICE frame. The future frame is ok but with 20 pounds it starts to hurt my back within an hour versus the 50 pounds in my crew cab where I can hike up to 8 hours and only have minimum discomfort.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> BOB weight 8 pounds
> inside
> 1 pair of lightweight ladies jeans
> 1 lightweight mans long sleeve shirt
> ...


That is a fairly extensive list. Is it possible for you to setup a "complementary BOB" where you carry what is most important to you and someone else's BOB complements your own (husband/wife team) and you each carry just what is required for your BOB.

You could consider your BOB as a 1-week camping-kit - enough stuff in there to survive for between 5 and 7 days. Skip all the extra clothing, have one pair of socks so that you can wash one pair and wear the other - same with underwear. Skip things like the earplugs - you want to be able to hear anything coming your way but keep the basic first-aid kit. Skip things like the "beauty products" as it will not be a fashion-show, it will be a case of just living. The hair-tie-backs are a good idea, especially if you have long hair - keep your hair out of the way and there are other uses for those elastics as well.

If I might suggest a hiking hip-pack to carry your stuff (water, food, gear) that moves the weight from your shoulders to your bum-area, you might find the weight-carry a little more comfortable as well.


----------

